# GAWC Interconnectivity...updated



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

stuck on an island that thinks it knows better.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

I mean really....


who the **** designated


Loughborough University as the place where the relationship between cities of our planet should be measured????


OBVIOUSLY, someone took it UPON HIM?HERSELF......



and the result is this (well-intentioned) piece of nothingness.


Can't expect much more from socialized academia I suppose.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Woah there, globill, simmer down!


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

the truth gets me riled........


just keeping up the family tradition....


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm just curious globill, did you view the previous GaWC ranking with this much contempt, or is it only now that a few American cities (including Chicago) have been placed lower down on it?


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^The reason I gave this one so much attention was that I thought it was an update on their other study (Alpha, beta, gamma), instead of being only an update on global connectivity. I've always wondered why Washington DC never ranked highly in interconnectivity studies, though.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"I've always wondered why Washington DC never ranked highly in interconnectivity studies, though."


And DC is the one city that really needs to be better in touch with the rest of the world.






KGB


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

globill said:


> the truth gets me riled........
> 
> 
> just keeping up the family tradition....


What truth? You've misinterpreted the entire article and slandered an entire research body that you believe to be a group of nobodies simply because of its location. If this group had been in Chicago or New York, I suspect then you wouldn't have been so critical. The reality is, is that these people are experts and leaders in their field: you are not.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Isn't Saskia Sassen of the University of Chicago part of the GAWC group too?


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Nouvellecosse said:


> I'm just curious globill, did you view the previous GaWC ranking with this much contempt, or is it only now that a few American cities (including Chicago) have been placed lower down on it?


I could care less about where any city ranks on this ridiculous exercise in trying to project an elite measurement of the world.

It pretends to be an objective measurement, but its inputs are totally subjective. 

How can one quantify the role CNN plays in Atlanta's "connectivity" with the world?

Or Rome with its billion person religion?

I have no problem with the study, but I do have a problem with its trying to make it the standard definition of what a world city/global city means.

And the reason American cities tend to rank lower in these measurements has a great deal to do with the mobility and productivity of the American economy. Legal,advertising, and accounting services can be serviced from very far away. In Europe, language barriers mitigate against that. You are not going to make a Hungarian TV ad, or audit Hungarian accounts, or try a Hungarian legal case in Spain.

But this hardly means Budapest is more "connected" to the world economy than a city like Philadelphia or Cincinnati. The Hungarian capital, a beautiful place for sure, has no company like P&G which is easily one of the most globally important companies, yet this survey has no way to quantify the relative importance of P&G

here's a related news item

CINCINNATI -- Some of the world's largest advertisers gathered at Procter
& Gamble's downtown headquarters Thursday to figure out how to take
advantage of the enormous advertising potential of the Internet.
The summit of major advertisers, ad agencies and Internet developers was
convened by the giant consumer goods company to explore how to best reach
consumers via the rapidly growing Internet medium.
''Why is Procter & Gamble hosting this event?," asked Denis Beausejour,
P&G's vice president for advertising. ''We know the medium is working
for many people in many ways. But we felt a need for consumer-oriented
companies to step up."
*P&G, the world's biggest spender on advertising*, is taking the lead to
accelerate the development of effective Internet ad models, Beausejour
said.



So the city home to the *world's leading advertiser*, which consumes advertising services from dozens if not hundreds of cities spanning the globe doesn't warrant even a nod in this schematic.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

So basically your pissed that your hometown isn't listed...:|

Even the suggestion that Cincinatti is more connected then a city like Budapest is simply ludicrous of course...


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

First of all Chicago is my hometown, I pointed out Cincy because it is home to the world's biggest advertiser, yet in a srvey that relies on advertising as one of its criteria, it misses out.

Advertisers from Msp/Chicao/NYC are constantly videoconferencing and travelling to P&G hdqrs and the decisions are made there, yet nothing in this survey could hope to quantify that.

P&G has operations in the following countries
Albania Algeria Argentina Azerbaijan Bosnia Brazil Bulgaria Canada China Costa Rica Croatia Czech Republic Denmark Egypt France FYROM Germany Hungary India Ireland Israel Japan Kazakhstan Korea Kyrgyzstan Mexico Moldova Mongolia Morocco Netherlands Pakistan Poland Romania Russia Sweden Switzerland Tajikistan Turkey Turkmenistan Ukraine United Kingdom United States Uzbekistan Yugoslavia 



Name a Hungarian company that even has operations in even a tenth that number.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

SHiRO said:


> So basically your pissed that your hometown isn't listed...:|
> 
> Even the suggestion that Cincinatti is more connected then a city like Budapest is simply ludicrous of course...



well, if you check out the following
http://skyscrapercity.com/archive/index.php/t-262242.html

you will learn that the Cincinnati airport in 2004 ranked 43rd busiest in the world, ahead of most European cities airports.

At 22.1 million passengers served it would rank as Europe's 10 biggest, way way way ahead of Budapest's which doesn't clock in among the world's 100 busiest.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

and here is a list of the banks used in the survey to measure connectivity

HS HSBC
BA Barclays
NW NatWest Group
SC Standard Chartered Group
CR Creditanstalt-Bankverein
DR Dresdner Bank Group
MO J P Morgan
PA Compagnie Financière de Paribas SA
CS Credit Suisse
BB BBV Group
BT Banker's Trust
UB UBS
AB ABN-AMRO
CB Citibank


11 European banks and 3 American banks......hmmmm.

and advertising
GR Grey Worldwide
DM DMB&B (MacManus Group)
LH Lowe Howard -Spink
SS Saatchi and Saatchi
TH JWT (Thompson)
OM Ogilvy & Mather Direct Worldwide
DE Dentsu
YR Young & Rubicam
TM TMP
PU Publicis
AM Abbott Mead Vickers (BBDO)

Chicago-based Leo Burnett, the 9th largest ad firm in the world (with offices in places like cincy) doesn't make the 12member elite.

European conclusions for a European view of the world. While America's economy roars ahead, Europeans should feel better that at least they can conceive of an academic study placing themselves squarely at the center of everything.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"Chicago-based Leo Burnett, the 9th largest ad firm in the world (with offices in places like cincy) doesn't make the 12member elite."


Actually it does...it's part of Publicis.






KGB


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

GAWC is not an European study. I already mentioned Saskia Sassen of the University of Chicago...


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

globill said:


> well, if you check out the following
> http://skyscrapercity.com/archive/index.php/t-262242.html
> 
> you will learn that the Cincinnati airport in 2004 ranked 43rd busiest in the world, ahead of most European cities airports.
> ...


And how many of those 22.1 million are international passengers...? Preciously few...
And you should use 2005 numbers.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

US airports have larger passenger flows because of the hub system, *not* because of more business passengers or tourists visiting those cities. For the transit passengers, they might not even step out of the airport but they're counted as 2.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

SHiRO said:


> And how many of those 22.1 million are international passengers...? Preciously few...
> And you should use 2005 numbers.



As if someone flying from Cincinnati to Honolulu is less of a trveler than someone flying from Dublin to London.

And less "connected".


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

KGB said:


> "Chicago-based Leo Burnett, the 9th largest ad firm in the world (with offices in places like cincy) doesn't make the 12member elite."
> 
> 
> Actually it does...it's part of Publicis.
> ...


from the Publicis website
Publicis Groupe includes 3 *independently operated *worldwide networks (Leo Burnett Worldwide, Publicis and Saatchi & Saatchi),

so this is a "group" of 3 companies, 2 of which are listed as the 12 ad agencies in the study.

Why is Saatchi & Saatchi listed but not Leo Burnett then?


----------

